# Friendly Neighborhood warning



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

In both the threads where people were fighting....RIP came in force and only made the situation worse. Spamming the thread, making jokes, posting pictures and bringing more attention to the situation then it needs. It is like some red light goes off and all the rip people come poring out to add their unwanted 2 cents into the situation. All Jmax and Timbz did for Pink was get her suspended by tossing fuel on the fire. There is nothing you can do to help the situation...so stay out of it.

I have talked to you guys about this gang behavior before....and I dont want this to happen again. If you can not control yourselves...you are really forcing our hand.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I think my cries go unnoticed......

/gets out bat


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ya know, here is another example, GG is saying something serious, and here you all come in and goof off like a bunch of morons.............
god i love you guys


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

im not goofy off there Joey'd. im being f-ing serious.

i like coming in here and I liked it to stay that way.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


> ya know, here is another example, GG is saying something serious, and here you all come in and goof off like a bunch of morons.............
> *god i love you guys*


r u fuckin blind man?

but really GG is right, this crap should stay in here


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Difference in perspective.... again.

RIP members are active. The odds of them viewing and commenting on threads is high and not necessarily related to them being part of any 'gang'. Also, notice that (as mentioned) they weren't 'rallying' to PinK's defense. Isn't that what 'gangs' do?

We'll disagree and go in circles on this forever.... but Geis has the ultimate answer :nod:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

at first i was joking then when things escilated(sp) i tried to calm them down. i dont agree with me getting a warning, but i dont make the rules. out of curiousity did hyphen or jaim ji girl recieve warnings or get suspended?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

and another thing to note, if we are lucky enough to have on own place to go, (RIP subforum), and if we have to be extra cautious and maybe have to take extra steps to make sure we don't screw up in P-fury then so be it. we are in the public eye more then anyone in p-fury here and if some "examples" had to be made to show the general public that then I say that's ok. its all about responsibility. I rather do that then not have anything at all.

its his house, we are just guests.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Message understood...thanks for the warning

I've read the 2nd fight thread several times...(although not coherent after certain edits) and I think RIP as a "group of friends" made up for their behavior during Pinks episode, by acting mature during Leasures episode...

I don't think because RIP memebers are in a thread, where a stoner member is acting up, we should punish the "Team thing"...not saying you are, but just because a member hates on RIP doesn't make RIP responsible, That kid Retrofit is either a newb or a previosly banned member, anyway if you read his posts he is always trying to prove someone wrong (and by not breaking any rules manages to fly below the radar) Bottom line is that RIP are not mods or superheros, we are just regular members and if people hate us because we have cool skulls, then unfourtionatly we are going to have to lose them, its better than our whole reputation going down the drain because of a few haters...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and I was about to buy a cape.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Geis said:


> and another thing to note, if we are lucky enough to have on own place to go, (RIP subforum), and if we have to be extra cautious and maybe have to take extra steps to make sure we don't screw up in P-fury then so be it. we are in the public eye more then anyone in p-fury here and if some "examples" had to be made to show the general public that then I say that's ok. its all about responsibility. I rather do that then not have anything at all.
> 
> its his house, we are just guests.


but his house and wheelchair ramp protrudes onto my property







so i guess its my house


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

/crosses off superhero outfit for orgy party......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> out of curiousity did hyphen or jaim ji girl recieve warnings or get suspended?


That isnt any of your business.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/wonders why leasure isn't suspended and "hand" may get forced


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> out of curiousity did hyphen or jaim ji girl recieve warnings or get suspended?


That isnt any of your business.
[/quote]


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mR. Blueberry said:


> /wonders why leasure isn't suspended and "hand" may get forced


/wonders why people cant just accept that we will take care of the situation and there is no need for us to advertise the punishment of other members.

BTW..one more stoner comment at his expense, and I will be talking to you as well.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

jesus f-ing christ you all dont get it do you? its either this or nothing. what do you want? me, i like it here and want it to stay. sometimes i really wonder if its all worth it with all the damn drama that surrounds team RIP.
i didnt sign up for that.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> /wonders why leasure isn't suspended and "hand" may get forced


/wonders why people cant just accept that we will take care of the situation and there is no need for us to advertise the punishment of other members.

BTW..one more stoner comment at his expense, and I will be talking to you as well.
[/quote]

k, its your crib...sorry

/just wanted to help GG clean up the site


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> View attachment 143743


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/got yer back booberry..... in here :nod:


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

lol you are too funny


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mR. Blueberry said:


> k, its your crib...sorry


I like to think the board belongs to the members....and RIP need to be respectful of the other members that find rip about as pleasant as fingernails across a chalk board.


> /just wanted to help GG clean up the site


I appreciate that...but that is what the moderators are for. What we dont need is a vigilante board that is policed by the members.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/grows fingernails


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

should have used my snowpacked seal for that one


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually Tom...I wish you would let things like this stay so I can respond....because obviously people are missing the point.


mR. Blueberry said:


> This is so dumb!...I'm sorry I can't hold it in...Show some reward for behaving normally when some one is cursing and threatining and giving you their number on PM, we all know thats why pink got suspended...


Should I reward every member on this forum for doing the right thing?
And obviously you have no idea why PinK was suspended or you would make such an ignorant comment.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, but he's new and doesn't know any better. folks like geis and jmax understand all this retarded hate over RIP... admit it, there's a lot of excessive and retarded hate that really has no rationale. There's some verified dislike... but there's some excessive hate out there.

I'll let folks hang themselves I guess. Hey Winkyee


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Yeah, but he's new and doesn't know any better. folks like geis and jmax understand all this retarded hate over RIP... admit it, there's a lot of excessive and retarded hate that really has no rationale. There's some verified dislike... but there's some excessive hate out there.
> 
> I'll let folks hang themselves I guess. Hey Winkyee


I know there is some unwarranted hate towards these teams in general...however...when you have the same people derailing and spamming threads...it justifies every negative thing they say. All you guys did is prove them right.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/guess i have alot of "learning" to do


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

all i know is i opened a thread and seen a catfight unfolding

like i said before i fueled the fired for a second but then i tried to calm them down

i dont see this a "ganging" up on people. there were plenty of others that instigated (not just rip members) yet here we are getting all the blame

who doesnt like a good catfight neways


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/hugs aqhu

Guys I will be back after the weekend..I need to walk away from this before I get shot or something...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There are quite a few people sick of the RIP style swarming general not keeping RIP crap in the RIP outhouse....
The one star rating someone gave this thread shows how serious it's being taken...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> There are quite a few people sick of the RIP style swarming general not keeping RIP crap in the RIP outhouse....
> The one star rating someone gave this thread shows how serious it's being taken...:rock:


Thanks for adding to it...

this is why we should all get the password and we can stay in the protected forum...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so what thread did all this take place in where pink got banned? damn i miss everything


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

if there are quite a few people, why not start Team and you guys can crap in your own forum...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

meh


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

angry MEH!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so what thread did all this take place in where pink got banned? damn i miss everything


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> /wonders why leasure isn't suspended and "hand" may get forced


/wonders why people cant just accept that we will take care of the situation and there is no need for us to advertise the punishment of other members.

BTW..one more stoner comment at his expense, and I will be talking to you as well.
[/quote]
i love when you speak in the / person


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

they cant yell at the mods, so they bitch at RIP, its easy to get away with when they feel like they are backing up GG

I wish GG could see that we are on the same team

/thinks i would get more respect if I started bashing RIP


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

little help?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

B00b I added to the rating.

Guys we need to respect the rules of the forum. Whether we percieve it as "ganging up" or not is pretty irrelevent. Unfortunately other people here see it that way. If we want that to change we need to do something progressive to change it. The thing that bothered me worst out of any of this is in the thread with Leisure and Boob. The guy there whose name I dont recall had been here for 20 days and had 45 posts. In that short time he got a negative perception of RIP somehow and felt the need to bash our group.

What bothers me that we are sincerely here just trying to make a fun place for people to come and hang out and enjoy some jokes, and hopefully ontop of that contribute to the rest of the site positively with Donations/Contests, the help a n00b requirement we do, etc, and regardless we are still leaving a bad impression with the rest of the site. Sometimes you need to put aside what is fair and what you feel like you should have to do, and go the extra step to prove yourself. So lets stop making excuses, and try and think of some things we can do to improve our image on the site so that posting from any of our members won't draw such bad reaction in the first place.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/understands why NJ left now


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mR. Blueberry said:


> There are quite a few people sick of the RIP style swarming general not keeping RIP crap in the RIP outhouse....
> The one star rating someone gave this thread shows how serious it's being taken...:rock:


*Thanks for adding to it...*

this is why we should all get the password and we can stay in the protected forum...
[/quote]

Thanks for adding to what?

The lounge is a protected forum and RIP has their own area. 
I don't see anyone calling you out of RIP .


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> all i know is i opened a thread and seen a catfight unfolding
> 
> like i said before i fueled the fired for a second but then i tried to calm them down
> 
> ...


QFT!!!

who here couldn't see someone like Bullsnake doing EXACTLY the same thing?

I call bullshit on all the RIP haters. Nice to call this subforum an outhouse Winkyee (what'd we do to you?). Anyone called you a class act lately


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> There are quite a few people sick of the RIP style swarming general not keeping RIP crap in the RIP outhouse....
> The one star rating someone gave this thread shows how serious it's being taken...:rock:


*Thanks for adding to it...*

this is why we should all get the password and we can stay in the protected forum...
[/quote]

*Thanks for adding to what?*
The lounge is a protected forum and RIP has their own area. 
I don't see anyone calling you out of RIP .
[/quote]

Thanks for adding crap to the "RIP outhouse"

BOTTOM LINE IS RIP MAY FALL, BUT WE WILL STILL BE A "GROUP" OF FRIENDS ON HERE...

Why don't you guys pick on team easy or eraipsy? cause they dont have skulls?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

booberry... please... stop


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

sorry ace


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

maybe edit that last statement..









NDWD


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mR. Blueberry said:


> There are quite a few people sick of the RIP style swarming general not keeping RIP crap in the RIP outhouse....
> The one star rating someone gave this thread shows how serious it's being taken...:rock:


*Thanks for adding to it...*

this is why we should all get the password and we can stay in the protected forum...
[/quote]

*Thanks for adding to what?*
The lounge is a protected forum and RIP has their own area. 
I don't see anyone calling you out of RIP .
[/quote]

Thanks for adding crap to the "RIP outhouse"

BOTTOM LINE IS RIP MAY FALL, BUT WE WILL STILL BE A "GROUP" OF FRIENDS ON HERE...

Why don't you guys pick on team easy or eraipsy? *cause they dont have skulls?*
[/quote]

Damn , 
I guess the gig is up. 
It's because they don't have skulls.
Come on now...lol
Step back and think about when you guys were all pissed because danny would pop in and leave a few italics for you...lol
That would cause an uproar. You'd be pissed that danny was on your turf, in your area or whatever..
When you bring the rip crap out to the lounge, that's how I feel and I'm not alone.
and thanks, I thought the outhouse thing was a nice touch...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ needs a life?

Sorry Pete, love ya man, but.... damn dude. You've got spammers in a fish forum saying you need a life.:rasp:

this site is getting to be so weak... I largely trace it to the founding of the MAB honestly...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> There are quite a few people sick of the RIP style swarming general not keeping RIP crap in the RIP outhouse....
> The one star rating someone gave this thread shows how serious it's being taken...:rock:


Thanks for adding to it...

this is why we should all get the password and we can stay in the protected forum...
[/quote]

Or you could choose just not to post... everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Yes, RIP people do post other places, but ifyou look through that thread, I bet at least 75% of the posts can be attributed to RIP. Yes, after a while Jmax was trying to get them to cool it, at first he was addiing fuel to the fire. Im not hating on you jmax, I have no problem at all, and at least you own up to it which is more than a lot of members on here would do. RIP is what it is, but I think that thread was a little over board in my point of view and I have read it over in its entirty a few times now and have my opinions on who is at fault, etc. I am not looking to blame anyone for it, but just understand what GG is trying to say, and understand that the staff and MAB are working hard to make this a better site, and threads like that dont help matter IMO. This all goes back to the fact that a large portion of our member base are younger people, yes I understand there are others, etc, but if you were a parent and saw some of the stuff going on in that thread, would you want your children on this site? I think people just need to realize this is the internet and shouldnt be taken as seriously as some people do.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

..and dont get me wrong... PinK was out of line and got what she deserved. But it wasn't all her fault (even though she said some of the worst things).

this is all so silly... this site is getting to be quite annoying... nice irony coming from a chalkboard scratcher.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

man all this sh8t is over two ppl have a little cat nap

come on just drop it so we can go back to having fun and talking about fish think we need to talk more about fish and last bullsh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

think have a nice day


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol

i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

this is our forum (for now)... so....

in honor of slckr...

I'm posting fat ugly girls












piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol
> 
> i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


I dont think I could find a more objective and NON-RIP member... do you GG?


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

in honor of slckr...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with PGD for the first time in history and probably the last...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

you all take this stuff waaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously.

the MAB folk act like they've been appointed as gustapo... this site is becoming a mess imo. RIP is just for fun and leaks out waaay less than you guys seem to think it does.

more fat pics to come...


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol
> 
> i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


QFMFT
i couldnt of said it better


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> I agree with PGD for the first time in history and probably the last...


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

10 Members: drawout, Geis, jwill0486, ESPMike, acestro, piranha-man uk, Jiam Ji Girl, redpiranhas4, jmax611, therizman1

wow


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/is still reeling from PGD's insight

j/k Dan :rasp:

/can use the slash in here

////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

NDWD









I guess if people didnt have something to complain about then it would be pretty boring in here......

I myself find it hard to get upset about anything that i READ in here. I mean for christ sake, its the internet!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol
> 
> i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


i'm sure you feel like a big man for bringing this to someone else's attention before mine. and considering you have a history of racism and flag burning, i'm sure your 2 cents are worth our while. no one ever said that a mod had to be mature and i never claimed to be. so, until you really understand what "pot, meet kettle" means, i think you should keep it to yourself because you obviously don't know how to use it in context.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> I agree with PGD for the first time in history and probably the last...











[/quote]

i call it how i see it all the time and thats alot of times a bad triat, there is always 1 person for it and 1 person against what i say some are for it some are against it but i dont blatantly ever choose sides


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

here she comes to save the day


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ace lock this thread please







you have powers in here


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

_superfat_



RockinTimbz said:


> ace lock this thread please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having too much fun in this.... our forum for fun


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hyphen said:


> oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol
> 
> i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


i'm sure you feel like a big man for bringing this to someone else's attention before mine. and considering you have a history of racism and flag burning, i'm sure your 2 cents are worth our while. no one ever said that a mod had to be mature and i never claimed to be. so, when you really understand what "pot, meet kettle" means, i think you should keep it to yourself because you obviously don't know how to use it in context.
[/quote]

yes hyphen i called you a ***** which was something you cant help............ but you called my friend alot of names becuase he is over weight......... you chose to make fun of him for his looks so i made fun of you for yours........... and it was HIM (shawntraviss) that had the burning US flag in his avatar so get your story straight and tell it right.......... funny how you left out the comment you made making fun of someone for being fat just like you made fun of pink's life in a whole basically.

and pot calling a kettle black would be 2 girls who like attention calling eachother attention whores............ both talking about whos sh*t smells better and also about whos english is better.

and at least i didnt pick on your g/f to get my point across............ thats more then we can say for your dealing with things

im pretty sure i know what pot meets kettle means...........


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

poor pink


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

in all fairness I dont think teapots are usually black PGD









I actually like all parties involved in all these messes... although I dont know leasure1 that well... but I've always gotten along with these folks. This is all just dumb to me...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

alot of none RIP issues going on in here..........


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

WANT SOME CHEESE WITH YOU WINE

*HINT ITS UNDER THE GUNT


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol
> 
> i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


i'm sure you feel like a big man for bringing this to someone else's attention before mine. and considering you have a history of racism and flag burning, i'm sure your 2 cents are worth our while. no one ever said that a mod had to be mature and i never claimed to be. so, when you really understand what "pot, meet kettle" means, i think you should keep it to yourself because you obviously don't know how to use it in context.
[/quote]

yes hyphen i called you a ***** which was something you cant help............ but you called my friend alot of names becuase he is over weight......... you chose to make fun of him for his looks so i made fun of you for yours........... and it was HIM (shawntraviss) that had the burning US flag in his avatar so get your story straight and tell it right.......... funny how you left out the comment you made making fun of someone for being fat just like you made fun of pink's life in a whole basically.

and pot calling a kettle black would be 2 girls who like attention calling eachother attention whores............ both talking about whos sh*t smells better and also about whos english is better.

and at least i didnt pick on your g/f to get my point across............ thats more then we can say for your dealing with things

im pretty sure i know what pot meets kettle means...........
[/quote]

if someone is a dumbass, someone is a dumbass. race, sex and country of origin are irrelevant. i'll just leave it at that. lastly, i don't want to get into it right now, especially while i'm work and especially with someone like you. you have a problem? take it to jeff or mike.

i've said it many times before and i'll say it again. bitch all you want but i'm here to stay until mike or jeff tell me to go. so take your whiney gripes to them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geis said:


> alot of none RIP issues going on in here..........


yup yup

but we're a really really easy target... self-described goofballs that we are. No one else on this site admits that they're idiots or that they're goofing off on pfury when they should be working or that they spend too much time here...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

god. that one was disgusting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yup yup ToPs


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

man it 420 day  uare all make it to be the end of the world that pink and jiam jigirl had a cat nap


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> alot of none RIP issues going on in here..........


yup yup

but we're a really really easy target... self-described goofballs that we are. No one else on this site admits that they're idiots or that they're goofing off on pfury when they should be working or that they spend too much time here...
[/quote]

*I'm a Goof!! *


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hyphen said:


> oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol
> 
> i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


i'm sure you feel like a big man for bringing this to someone else's attention before mine. and considering you have a history of racism and flag burning, i'm sure your 2 cents are worth our while. no one ever said that a mod had to be mature and i never claimed to be. so, when you really understand what "pot, meet kettle" means, i think you should keep it to yourself because you obviously don't know how to use it in context.
[/quote]

yes hyphen i called you a ***** which was something you cant help............ but you called my friend alot of names becuase he is over weight......... you chose to make fun of him for his looks so i made fun of you for yours........... and it was HIM (shawntraviss) that had the burning US flag in his avatar so get your story straight and tell it right.......... funny how you left out the comment you made making fun of someone for being fat just like you made fun of pink's life in a whole basically.

and pot calling a kettle black would be 2 girls who like attention calling eachother attention whores............ both talking about whos sh*t smells better and also about whos english is better.

and at least i didnt pick on your g/f to get my point across............ thats more then we can say for your dealing with things

im pretty sure i know what pot meets kettle means...........
[/quote]

if someone is a dumbass, someone is a dumbass. race, sex and country of origin are irrelevant. i'll just leave it at that. lastly, i don't want to get into it right now, especially while i'm work and especially with someone like you. you have a problem? take it to jeff or mike.

i've said it many times before and i'll say it again. bitch all you want. but i'm here to stay until mike or jeff tell me to go. so take your whiney gripes to them.
[/quote]

why did you even reply that to me??? nothing got really replied to from your post.

i dont really give a sh*t but i dont think your comments were necessary as were your g/f's, just as guilty as pink for comments yet she got the short end of the stick because of who you are to the site. free rides.......... hop aboard hyphens back

im not suggesting you get banned what i was suggesting no one should have gotten suspended or else all 3 of you should have


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

/throw bat it u all 4 being to goofing

haha geis my bat is better hahahahahahaha


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

nut shot to ace just for the hell of it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh god thats like the funniest thread ive ever seen. GG im sure no one is overly offended.......... let them go at it. its entertaining for the rest of it. as for racist comments and jabs they are both decendants from other countries so it made me laugh LOL my car is better my clothes are better my daddy can beat up ur daddy LOL its great i wish i got in before the lock lol
> 
> i didnt think to click on it because i didnt care about carpentry but any thread that has to do with wood from now on IM IN LMAO no pun intended. even tho i think pink takes things too serious and ive said it many time i think both sides were guilty and dont know why 1 was suspended and the other wasnt. i didnt really see too much RIP ganging up......... if anything hyphen came to his girls defence before anyone came to pinks defence. i think maybe because hyphen is a mod him and his g/f got away with some stuff there. its like the teapot calling the kettle black, yet because of hyphens power on the site he is excluded...... some of his comments were very uncalled for and not very mature and composed like a mod/admin should be. infact i bet he feels like a big man for picking on a girl


i'm sure you feel like a big man for bringing this to someone else's attention before mine. and considering you have a history of racism and flag burning, i'm sure your 2 cents are worth our while. no one ever said that a mod had to be mature and i never claimed to be. so, when you really understand what "pot, meet kettle" means, i think you should keep it to yourself because you obviously don't know how to use it in context.
[/quote]

yes hyphen i called you a ***** which was something you cant help............ but you called my friend alot of names becuase he is over weight......... you chose to make fun of him for his looks so i made fun of you for yours........... and it was HIM (shawntraviss) that had the burning US flag in his avatar so get your story straight and tell it right.......... funny how you left out the comment you made making fun of someone for being fat just like you made fun of pink's life in a whole basically.

and pot calling a kettle black would be 2 girls who like attention calling eachother attention whores............ both talking about whos sh*t smells better and also about whos english is better.

and at least i didnt pick on your g/f to get my point across............ thats more then we can say for your dealing with things

im pretty sure i know what pot meets kettle means...........
[/quote]

if someone is a dumbass, someone is a dumbass. race, sex and country of origin are irrelevant. i'll just leave it at that. lastly, i don't want to get into it right now, especially while i'm work and especially with someone like you. you have a problem? take it to jeff or mike.

i've said it many times before and i'll say it again. bitch all you want. but i'm here to stay until mike or jeff tell me to go. so take your whiney gripes to them.
[/quote]

why did you even reply that to me??? nothing got really replied to from your post.

i dont really give a sh*t but i dont think your comments were necessary as were your g/f's, just as guilty as pink for comments yet she got the short end of the stick because of who you are to the site. free rides.......... hop aboard hyphens back

im not suggesting you get banned what i was suggesting no one should have gotten suspended or else all 3 of you should have
[/quote]
ok niether of you are rip members, so take your bullshit to the main forum, just as we TRY to keep ours in ours
and for the record.......
both of your english sucks, or whatever that means


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey almost has a point









/writes this down in tha history books

and then posts a fat chick












Geis said:


> nut shot to ace just for the hell of it


um... ow!

/uppercuts drawout

/jumps fence

/runs into wall

/is knocked out

/craps pants


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

word goofball


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/lets just feed each other cake









or...

McDonalds?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> /lets just feed each other cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwwww nasty

i alwyas wanted to do this one


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

ru thinking what im thinking


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Threads that GG starts = candle

joey'd = moth

:laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Threads that GG starts = candle
> 
> joey'd = moth
> 
> :laugh:


i dont get it, is he gonna burn me?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

want some cake?










I dont think she's sharing.












joey said:


> Threads that GG starts = candle
> 
> joey'd = moth
> 
> :laugh:


i dont get it, is he gonna burn me?








[/quote]

actually that's been part of the theme too.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Threads that GG starts = candle
> 
> joey'd = moth
> 
> :laugh:


i dont get it, is he gonna burn me?








[/quote]

actually that's been part of the theme too.








[/quote]
hardy har har


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

j/k ace it all in fun

time for me to go


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/gives joey a cookie


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

moths are attracted to candles and get


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

cookie ToPs!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

yummie cookie


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

13 users reading.... this is better than R.I.F.!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont see it though



acestro said:


> 13 users reading.... this is better than R.I.F.!


R.I.F?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

War and Peace.... GG's next post....

which one will I read...











joey said:


> 13 users reading.... this is better than R.I.F.!


R.I.F?
[/quote]

why am I not surprised


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> War and Peace.... GG's next post....
> 
> which one will I read...


huh ya good god, what is it good for, absolutely nothing comeon sing it again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees Tolstoy roll over in his grave, compliments of joey'd








acestro, RockinTimbz, Jiam Ji Girl, jwill0486, jmax611, piranha-man uk, drawout, redpiranhas4, C0Rey, Grosse Gurke, piranha_guy_dan, Geis

/waved to self









/also waves to anonymous person


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

:waves: at all here, but / is not giving personal shout outs


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees italics from joey'd, Timbz, and GG

this should be interesting....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 143761


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey, stay in yer corner.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> ok niether of you are rip members, so take your bullshit to the main forum, just as we TRY to keep ours in ours


This forum is open to everyone Joey....or would you like us to make it so that rip people can only see and post in rip..and the rest of the forum will stay out? I could do that if you want.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

this is just silly. but... yeah... I should have read PGD's post better :laugh:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> View attachment 143761











[/quote]
thats you in teh corner dying from da boeringz..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ok niether of you are rip members, so take your bullshit to the main forum, just as we TRY to keep ours in ours


This forum is open to everyone Joey....or would you like us to make it so that rip people can only see and post in rip..and the rest of the forum will stay out? I could do that if you want.
[/quote]
ok come on man, i was only trying to quel the violence, you took it the wrong way, i knew niether owuld go off and start a thread in the lounge so they would stop, and they have


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/uses the slash

/missed all the history of drama between hyphen and PGD

/enjoys missing drahmah

/kicks Geis in tha nuts for no apparent reason


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> /uses the slash
> 
> /missed all the history of drama between hyphen and PGD
> 
> ...


i want my nuts kicked


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey said:


> ok niether of you are rip members, so take your bullshit to the main forum, just as we TRY to keep ours in ours


This forum is open to everyone Joey....or would you like us to make it so that rip people can only see and post in rip..and the rest of the forum will stay out? I could do that if you want.
[/quote]
ok come on man, i was only trying to quel the violence, you took it the wrong way, i knew niether owuld go off and start a thread in the lounge so they would stop, and they have
[/quote]

joey - GG ..........round 36










tha fatness


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Reported.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

FCUK THIS! ( yes that was the most constructive thing i could add )


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

joey said:


> /uses the slash
> 
> /missed all the history of drama between hyphen and PGD
> 
> ...


i want my nuts kicked
[/quote]
confused why people want to be kicked in nuts an returns to chair out side of ring for the rest of the story


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

tha drahmah









punishments have been given out, most of us think RIP got some bad raps here... turn the page?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Turn The Page... good song


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah you fuckers... I missed PTI


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> /kicks Geis in tha nuts for no apparent reason


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

reported.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll close it. If anyone wants it re-opened let me know, I think things are cooling off.

RIP folk, just be aware of how easy it is for us to get in trouble... and that should help keep us out of it (most of the time).


----------

